# da(4) HDD fails to respond to camcontrol identify



## dvl@ (Feb 13, 2013)

Following on from my DOA WD Red, the replacement unit (WD30EFRX-68A) is installed and working.  But it is failing to respond to a camcontrol identify.  

Is this because it's sitting on an LSI card and is presented as 

Here is the drive in question:


```
$ dmesg | grep da7
da7 at mps0 bus 0 scbus0 target 12 lun 0
da7: <ATA WDC WD30EFRX-68A 0A80> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
da7: 600.000MB/s transfers
da7: Command Queueing enabled
da7: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 364801C)
```

It is attached to an LSI 9211-8i.

It shows up in the devlist:


```
$ sudo camcontrol devlist
<ATA TOSHIBA DT01ACA3 ABB0>        at scbus0 target 4 lun 0 (pass0,da0)
<ATA ST2000DM001-1CH1 CC24>        at scbus0 target 5 lun 0 (pass1,da1)
<ATA ST2000DM001-1CH1 CC24>        at scbus0 target 7 lun 0 (pass2,da2)
<ATA ST2000DM001-1CH1 CC24>        at scbus0 target 8 lun 0 (pass3,da3)
<ATA ST2000DM001-1CH1 CC24>        at scbus0 target 9 lun 0 (pass4,da4)
<ATA ST2000DM001-1CH1 CC24>        at scbus0 target 10 lun 0 (pass5,da5)
<ATA ST3000DM001-1CH1 CC24>        at scbus0 target 11 lun 0 (pass6,da6)
<ATA WDC WD30EFRX-68A 0A80>        at scbus0 target 12 lun 0 (pass7,da7)
<ST250DM000-1BD141 KC45>           at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass8)
<WDC WD2500AAKX-08ERMA0 19.01H19>  at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass9)
<ASUS DRW-24B1ST   c 1.05>         at scbus7 target 1 lun 0 (pass10,cd0)
```

But no love from camcontrol:


```
$ sudo camcontrol identify da7
$
```

And, oddly enough, *none* of the da devices are responding.  

smartctl finds it OK:


```
$ sudo smartctl -i /dev/da7
smartctl 6.0 2012-10-10 r3643 [FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-12, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Western Digital Red (AF)
Device Model:     WDC WD30EFRX-68AX9N0
Serial Number:    WD-WMC1T1962399
LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 6adc79b35
Firmware Version: 80.00A80
User Capacity:    3,000,592,982,016 bytes [3.00 TB]
Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   ACS-2 (minor revision not indicated)
SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)
Local Time is:    Wed Feb 13 13:40:10 2013 UTC
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled
```


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh... I see:


```
$ sudo camcontrol identify da7 -v
Password:
(pass7:mps0:0:12:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(pass7:mps0:0:12:0): CAM status: Function Not Available
```


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 13, 2013)

But:


```
# sudo camcontrol inquiry da7
pass7: <ATA WDC WD30EFRX-68A 0A80> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
pass7: Serial Number      WD-WMC1T1962399
pass7: 600.000MB/s transfers, Command Queueing Enabled
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 13, 2013)

There should be an error message if it was passthrough device permission (xpt(4)).  Still, try it as root instead of with sudo(8).


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 13, 2013)

```
# camcontrol identify da7
#
```


----------



## kpa (Feb 13, 2013)

As far as I know identify is for ATA devices and inquiry for SCSI devices. The  mps(4) controller in this case may present the SATA disks as SCSI devices, effectively hiding the fact that they are SATA disks.


----------



## mav@ (Feb 15, 2013)

Just for note, Steven Hartland is working on patches to make `camcontrol identify` and some other commands work also when SATA devices connected to SAS controllers.


----------

